# White border on images in Develop?



## tngland (May 11, 2012)

This is my first post to the forums, although I have been using LR for some time, almost daily.

One thing has always eluded me:  How to apply a border to my images in the Develop mode? 

I often like a thin black or white border, similar to the "Stroke" option in Photoshop. I know this can be done in the Print/Slideshow mode. I also know about using the vignette tool to make a border which results in a rounded corner.

But how can I do this in Develop, so I can make a preset for it?

Thomas S. England
Portfolio


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 11, 2012)

Hi Thomas, welcome to the forum.

No, you can't do that in Develop I'm afraid. Probably the most popular method of adding borders is via the LR/Mogrify2 plug-in, which applies the border (plus other things if needed) during Export. You can get it from here.


----------



## tngland (May 11, 2012)

TNG said:


> Hi Thomas, welcome to the forum.
> 
> No, you can't do that in Develop I'm afraid. Probably the most popular method of adding borders is via the LR/Mogrify2 plug-in, which applies the border (plus other things if needed) during Export. You can get it from here.



Thanks, I'll follow that link.

I suspected as much, having done searches in this forum and online in general. Seems a pity since LR clearly can do this & it's something I do to countless images via actions in Photoshop.


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2012)

tngland said:


> Thanks, I'll follow that link.
> 
> I suspected as much, having done searches in this forum and online in general. Seems a pity since LR clearly can do this & it's something I do to countless images via actions in Photoshop.


Plug-ins are a cottage industry.  The purpose is to add functionality to a Basic Product. There are Plugins for Lightroom, Photoshop, Aperture, Corel AftershotPro, Mozilla FireFox, etc. This flexibility permits Software manufactures to deliver Basic functionality to all users at a reasonable development cost. Added functionality for those few that need it is not cost effective and hence the LR API and LR Plugin Developers.


----------

